# Trade T-Mac for Redd ?



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

What do you think if we can trade T-Mac fod M.Redd ?

Redd can shoot the ball in the positions with no defense that resulted from the opponents double-team Yao. And he fills the holes of the Rocket's weakness - 3pt shoot.

I like T-Mac, but I don't like him keep shooting the ball in some bad nights which his FG% is less then 30% instead of passing to others. Also when he is on the court, the other players are too rely on him to handle the ball as a result the ball movement among players has been reduced.

:cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

Redd?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*



R-Star said:


> Redd?


Lack of d = Reed? :whoknows:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

Maybe he means McGillicutty Reed. But theres no way they'd trade him for TMac. Guys a beast.


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

I have corrected it. Sorry guys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

No big deal, just playing around.

Not sure if TMac for Redd is Houstons answer. Im not high on TMac because hes injury prone, but I think Redd would be a lateral move for the team at best.


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

For so many years, it has been proven than T-Mac lack of the character to be a true leader. But due to his stardom and he is more experienced than Yao, so he is forced to become the leader for the Rockets. Of course I dont think Redd has the character to be a leader too. But letting T-Mac go can make Yao become the true leader in Rockets, we can see Yao's character of leadership has been developed in his recent games and speech and it is quite effective for the whole team. With T-mac here, Yao will always be a humble nice guy as he feels he needs to respect T-mac as the first leader.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

No questiont to me Yao should be the leader. Hes a general nice guy who I would have to figure guys in the locker room respect. I think for Houston to go places, TMac does need to leave, I just dont know if Redd is the guy I'd swap him for. I think if you could get a guy like Brand next to Yao, and fill out the rest of the team with a slasher and a few shooters who are above average defenders, then you're going places. You have Yao and Brand dominating both ends of the paint, with guys spotting up to hit the open spot when they get the pass from a doubled Brand or Yao.

Unquestionably though, it needs to become clear for once that this is Yaos team. Everyone else comes second.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

Lol I thought you were one of the abandon all hope fans and trade T-Mac for Justin Reed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*



R-Star said:


> No questiont to me Yao should be the leader. Hes a general nice guy who I would have to figure guys in the locker room respect. I think for Houston to go places, TMac does need to leave, I just dont know if Redd is the guy I'd swap him for. I think if you could get a guy like Brand next to Yao, and fill out the rest of the team with a slasher and a few shooters who are above average defenders, then you're going places. You have Yao and Brand dominating both ends of the paint, with guys spotting up to hit the open spot when they get the pass from a doubled Brand or Yao.
> 
> Unquestionably though, it needs to become clear for once that this is Yaos team. Everyone else comes second.


^ Agree to all of this.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*

No. Michael Redd is a ball hug. There is noway the Rockets are going to trade for him when McGrady is clearly the better option.


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*



Dean the Master said:


> No. Michael Redd is a ball hug. There is noway the Rockets are going to trade for him when McGrady is clearly the better option.


Yes, Redd shoots alot. But it is only because he is in the Bucks which he is the only best player over there. Eventhough he shoots alot, he still having a not bad FG% and 3PT%. And more importantly his stat were very CONSISTENTLY good over the past few years. T-Mac is definitely amazing and dominating in some games, but sometimes he plays like a **** that wasting a lot of chances to win the games. Furthermore, his injuries is to costly for the team.

We have Scola now, why still need Brands? Give Scola more time and he will be a star player. I don't think with Head as the starting SG will bring Rocket to win the champion.

Rockets best line up should be:
Yao/Scola/Wells/Redd/Alston
:biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Trade T-Mac for Reed ?*



laserboy said:


> Yes, Redd shoots alot. But it is only because he is in the Bucks which he is the only best player over there. Eventhough he shoots alot, he still having a not bad FG% and 3PT%. And more importantly his stat were very CONSISTENTLY good over the past few years. T-Mac is definitely amazing and dominating in some games, but sometimes he plays like a **** that wasting a lot of chances to win the games. Furthermore, his injuries is to costly for the team.
> 
> We have Scola now, why still need Brands? Give Scola more time and he will be a star player. I don't think with Head as the starting SG will bring Rocket to win the champion.
> 
> ...


Yeah, starting Head is not going to bring a Championship, but starting McGrady will.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

REdd???? are you kidding me? how many buck games have you watched? i've been watching a lot, to see my boy YI, you thoght TMAC likes to jack up shots?? Redd is twice as a big a black hole as TMAC.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The only way I can see Redd do a good job here is if he filled the Peja role here in Houston (Peja on the Kings)

Then I would do it, but his one major weakness is his defense. We are talking about the equality of Juwan Howard defense here


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Really dont like the idea of Redd he isnt TMAC's league.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> Really dont like the idea of Redd he isnt TMAC's league.


Actually, they're both in the NBA. :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Redd isn't injury prone and he's younger than McGrady. But he brings nothing apart from scoring. McGrady is a far better passer and defender, and is the better rebounder too. Redd may fit with Yao better (though it's impossible to tell, considering that he is a black hole), but McGrady is a different class of player. I doubt the Bucks would do the trade either. The last thing they want right now is an ageing injured superstar with 4 years left on his massive contract.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Actually, they're both in the NBA. :biggrin:


Hey comeon lets not prove me wrong.

Lets work together on this. 
The way I look at it TMAC hasnt been playing in the NBA when I posted that comment so they werent playing in the same league at the time.


----------

